
Ask HN: Where to go for short term expertise? - newusertoday
generally while learning something new i catch hold of my colleagues who have prior experience with what i am trying to learn. I ask lot of stupid questions initially but get upto speed relatively quickly.
Unfortunately this technique does not work if i don&#x27;t find the expert i get blocked by my stupid questions and endless search for answers in stackoverflow&#x2F;irc&#x2F;slack without making much progress.
Any idea&#x2F;suggestions&#x2F;pointers on where to go to find expertise?<p>PS: I don&#x27;t mind paying for the expertise either.
======
bdcravens
Are you talking languages, frameworks, domain knowledge, etc...?

For many languages or frameworks, for me, a weekend with a Udemy/Pluralsight
course is a good jumpstart and gets me to about 60% of where I need to be
(most of the rest coming from writing production code of course)

------
psyc
Many of the very brightest people in my field are on Twitter, and most are
usually happy to engage briefly.

------
sbashyal
Have you tried Clarity.fm?

